# Exciting NEW(?) Rubber Tire Treatment Discovery !



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I dunno if I'm the FIRST to Discover this Rubber Tire Treatment, but I did myself by accident, and I'm totally Amazed by the results. Now this treatment is NOT for Silicone Tires, although I haven't even tried them with it. BUT, I have used this treatment on Both old Tomy Rubber tires as well as Auto World Rubber tires, and the end result is, they stick like Brand new Silicone Tires ! 
OK-ok, I'll cut to the chase, you simply soak the "Rubber" tires in ORANGE Goop Hand Cleaner for at least 24 hours, then remove them, rinse them off, pop them on to the rims and Start Hooking up instantly ! Now granted, I don't know the long term effects, either whether it degrades the tires or slowly reverts back to a harder/ slippery(pre-treated) state. But all I know is- IT Freakin' WORKS ! Try it yourself. BTW- to totally prove my results, I installed the treated tires onto both Original T-Jets and Non MT A/FX cars, both of which lack any form of Traction magnet assist, and the results Blew me away ! PS- right now I'm soaking original 50 year old Skinny Rubber T-Jet tires, and will be testing those Tomorrow !


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- the Contents of "Orange Goop Hand Cleaner" are : Isoparifins, Water, Fatty Acid, Surfactants, Triethanolamine, Glycerine, d-Limonene, Lanolin, & Preservatives.


----------



## David S (Mar 31, 2013)

Now this is interesting.I will try it out too.

David S


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Which orange goop hand cleaner did you use? I checked there website and they have liquids, cremes, with pumice, etc.? A pic of your container would be helpful.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I got similar results using belt dressing (the kind for squeaky fan belts on cars) but the thing I discovered is only coat the outside of the tires, do not submerge them. The dressing makes the rubber swell. If they are submerged they will be too big for the rim. They will shrink back down eventually, though.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

vansmack2 said:


> Which orange goop hand cleaner did you use? I checked there website and they have liquids, cremes, with pumice, etc.? A pic of your container would be helpful.


I used the regular(I guess)Creme that came in a 9 oz. Tub(Orange top), that I got for $1.00 at the Dollar store.... Stock #510.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Update > Another NEW Finding ! I tried just wiping some onto some already mounted Silicone Tires that were OLD AJ's, and it seemed to bring them back to life, and also made them Sticky again ! I tried this on several other old silicone tires, and all gave similar amazing results !


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

beast1624 said:


> I got similar results using belt dressing (the kind for squeaky fan belts on cars) but the thing I discovered is only coat the outside of the tires, do not submerge them. The dressing makes the rubber swell. *If they are submerged they will be too big for the rim*. They will shrink back down eventually, though.


 MY Finding has been, that they actually got tighter on the rim, meaning that they expanded inward into the center hole as well, making them more snug. But I'm still waiting to see if all this effect is only temporary, and they shrink back to their original hard slippery state eventually. Then maybe just a re-treat is all that's necessary to bring them back again ?


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> I used the regular(I guess)Creme that came in a 9 oz. Tub(Orange top), that I got for $1.00 at the Dollar store.... Stock #510.


Cool! Thanks. 

A trip to Dollar Tree, Big Lots, and/or 99¢ Only store is in order.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Funny, I have a bunch of this stuff on hand... :jest:


----------



## jmtc (Mar 17, 2013)

It's probably the glycerine. Glycerine is used as a conditioner for rubber in automotive circles, for rejuvenating rubber seals and trim parts.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I did some of my afx semi tires and it works great,,Thanks you for the idea..


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

I soaked a pair of tires in the Orange Goop hand cleaner and a pair in original white Goop hand cleaner. The pair soaked in the original Goop swelled to nearly twice their original size. The Orange Goop does the trick.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm glad it worked for you guys, and thanks for the heads-up about the Original Goop being a No-No ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I used the original white goop and only let them soak for about a hour with no problem. That's the goop I used...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hittman101 said:


> I used the original white goop and only let them soak for about a hour with no problem. That's the goop I used...


OH ! :thumbsup: Ok- got it, a short soak in original is fine then. BTW- for the record, the Color of the Orange goop is also still white....but it Smells like Oranges and comes in a container with an orange top.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Just an FYI, I matched the 24 hour soak from the original poster...

And the color of the Orange Goop in liquid form (Orange Goop I used.) is orange.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

LDThomas said:


> Just an FYI, I matched the 24 hour soak from the original poster...
> 
> And the color of the Orange Goop in liquid form (Orange Goop I used.) is orange.


 So noted. I used the Orange Goop in the tub, which is a White colored gel/paste.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

What section of the store is this located....near the soap?

Thanks,

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Jim, ahhhh.... I guess it may be located there in a grocery store ? But I usually buy it at the Dollar store- for $1.00 , it's sometimes also located in the automotive dept. of Big Stores like Wal*Mart.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

While in the grocery store today I found GOOP in the same aisle as the bar (hand) soap. There was only one type and I have no idea whether it is the original or the orange, so I passed on buying it until I could come home and re-read this thread. Without opening the container, I guess I won't know. But I believe the ingrediants match those listed in a previous post. In either case, it looks like I can use either type as long as I manage the soak time.

Joe


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I could not find it in the tub you describe but they did have Goop brand orange hand cleaner in a tube. Like a big tube of toothpaste. Took it home and it seems to work great.

Goop is made in St. Louis too.

Old Blue


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Funny thing, I used up all my Orange Goop in the tub, and went back to the Dollar store to buy another tub, but it's been a year since I last bought any. Anyway, they didn't have the tub now either, but they did have it in the tube describe by Old Blue. It seems to be the same stuff, just different container now....same price, just less contents, grrrr.....


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Does orange GOOP state it is the orange type on the label, or are you going stickly by the color of the cap/lid? The tub I was looking at has a white lid and does not seem to say orage anywhere on the label.

Did anyone compare the ingrediants between the regular and orange?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, the Orange Goop is clearly marked "Orange" and the tube even has a pic of a cut orange on it, and the words Orange Power..


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Holy Crud It Works!!!!!*

Ralph you earned the genius of the month award!!!! Being the natural skeptic I am, I picked up some orange Goop (that sounded bad) and selected the worst tires I had, a pair of original AFX skinny fronts with the Goodyear logo molded in the sidewall. They were CRISPY, hard and I only kept them for the logos and an example of what was produced.
An over-night orange Goop spa treatment and they are soft, supple and snuggly fit back on a stock rim! WOW this is too cool!!! Thanks for sharing the technique.

I also spilled a glob of Goop (that also doesn't sound good) on an old Wild Ones Camaro body that was waiting on me to refit window posts in it. It was pretty grungy and you would swear it was gray, not white. Thinking I just screwed up the #2s and the blue stripes, I was pleasantly surprised to see it come completely clean, tampos intact. I mean it's bright white again. So I cleaned the inside of the body and all of the gunk and oil and grime from 40 years disappeared. Now I need to work on those window posts! After I clean up some more tires.

Thanks again!
-Paul


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

That's Great News -Paul :thumbsup:
And btw- this stuff even works well with stains on Clothes Too !


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

pshoe64 said:


> I also spilled a glob of Goop (that also doesn't sound good) on an old Wild Ones Camaro body that was waiting on me to refit window posts in it. It was pretty grungy and you would swear it was gray, not white. Thinking I just screwed up the #2s and the blue stripes, I was pleasantly surprised to see it come completely clean, tampos intact. I mean it's bright white again. So I cleaned the inside of the body and all of the gunk and oil and grime from 40 years disappeared. Now I need to work on those window posts! After I clean up some more tires.
> 
> Thanks again!
> -Paul


So Paul, are we now hearing that GOOP may be a better treatment for white bodies than a peroxide soak? And how long did the GOOP sit on the body - only a minute or so?

I picked up a tub of white/original? GOOP today (only kind on the shelf) and will try it out on some tires. It was cheap enough and I got it because I was already in the store. If it doesn't work, I will go somewhere that has the orange GOOP.

And Ralph - it has been well over a week since you first tried this out. How are the tires holding up?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Orange Goop- Works !*



Grandcheapskate said:


> And Ralph - it has been well over a week since you first tried this out. How are the tires holding up?
> 
> Thanks...Joe


 Hey Joe, they seem to be holding up well, although I haven't re-soaked any perse, I have been using a swab of Orange Goop on the tread as a regular tire cleaner and conditioner on ALL my tires now, both Rubber AND Silicone ! It really seems to do great things to tires, whether it's just cleaning them, or softening the rubber....it WORKS !


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Using the original white GOOP, I soaked a pair of original Aurora Tuff Ones rear tires for about 24 hours. I figured if the GOOP could bring these rock hard 40 year old tires back, then it could do anything.

I checked every so often to see if the tires expanded, but they did not. When I took them out this morning, they had some flexibility to them. I'm guessing that even when they were new, they were not very soft.

I cleaned them off and put them on the car and the car actually was able to move. Previously, the tires were so bad the rear would just spin and then the tires would fly off. (Then why, you ask, did I keep them all these years? Let me introduce myself - Grand Cheapskate). You can't race with these tires, but they do work for cruising.

I put them back in for another day of soaking and I'll see what they look like tomorrow. Bottom line is the white/original GOOP did not expand these particular tires to any noticable degree.

Joe


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Joe, be serious ! ....When rubber gets so old it carbonizes - it's too far gone to rejuvenate ! I'm surprised it even softened at all 
BTW- I've had original Tuff Ones Spongees and Rubber Slicks -Both Shatter upon trying to remove from the rims....


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- I now carry a small bottle of Orange Goop in my pit kit along with some Q-tips. And I apply/clean ALL my tires, both Rubber and Silicone before running. It's really a speed trick now, as it super cleans the tires and leaves them squeaky sticky


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

One LAST thing Joe. Since you are a True Cheapskate, if you NEED some Cheap(But Great) Tuff Ones tires, Go to BudsHoCars site and order his standard Tuff Ones silicone tires, that are specially made for him. You can buy 12 pair for $10, and shipping is FREE for orders $10 and over ! He has two sizes, standard .385" and lo-Pro, both for the same price. These tires hold up great and are sticky too. They sorta remind me of Weird Jacks -Rocket Science tires, but Better ?! And in case you ever had some of Bud's silicone Tuffy tires in the past, these are NOT the same ones, although the old ones weren't too bad either.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Thank you Ralph,

I appreciate your and the others efforts here. I'll be picking up some Orange Goop and giving it a try.

Randy.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> One LAST thing Joe. Since you are a True Cheapskate, if you NEED some Cheap(But Great) Tuff Ones tires, Go to BudsHoCars site and order his standard Tuff Ones silicone tires, that are specially made for him. You can buy 12 pair for $10, and shipping is FREE for orders $10 and over ! He has two sizes, standard .385" and lo-Pro, both for the same price. These tires hold up great and are sticky too. They sorta remind me of Weird Jacks -Rocket Science tires, but Better ?! And in case you ever had some of Bud's silicone Tuffy tires in the past, these are NOT the same ones, although the old ones weren't too bad either.


Hi Ralph,
I did buy some of Bud's tires a while ago as even some AW T-Jet tires have already hardened. I really don't know why I kept these tires, but you are correct in that most times they just crumble when you try to take them off the rim. Original AFX and G-Plus tires as well.

I just used these as probably the ultimate test case. And also to see the effect of original GOOP.

By the way, I have to ask. How did you ever stumble upon this process?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL- I stumbled across this Goop process one day while cleaning my hands. I was just about at the bottom of the tub(not tube like it's now sold), and I just wondered what would happen if old Rubber tires were soaked in the stuff, as I had tried soaking tires in other stuff before, like soaking in Pinesol - which actually melted the tires  
Anyway, much to my surprise the Orange Goop worked wonderfully ! :thumbsup:
Funny sidenote, I posted these same results in a few Slot Car Groups on Facebook, and one member replied he heard this tip BEFORE, from a Slot Car Vendor who even sent out the tip in his newsletter ! So I wasn't the First to discover this, but just felt compelled to share the discovery with others- especially since it really Worked !


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Facinating what you can discover almost be accident.

After a second day of soaking the Aurora Tuff Ones tires, they may have softened a bit more, but it's hard to tell. The tires are actually no good anyway as they had already developed small cracks in them. But the GOOP did make them plyable enough so they don't crumble and the original GOOP did not expand these particular tires. I have lots of other tires which will get treated as time permits, so if I come across some that do expand, I will let you know.

I am using white GOOP in a tub found at the local Shop-Rite.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Very Interesting...going to try this. 

Thanks for Sharron Ralph :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Rich you cracked me up with your comment on having some of this on hand...zilla


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Two days ago I soaked a pair of Marchon tires in original white GOOP. These tires had gotten so rock hard that when the car was running it made so much noise I thought the crown gear was hitting the track - turned out to be the tires.

Anyway, I let them soak overnight. When I got them out the next morning and started wiping them off, the paper towel turned jet black and kept turning black - I'm guessing some of the tire had turned to oil or the oil(s) in the tires came out. Yes they got soft, but I assumed they were ruined and out they went.

So I guess it is important to know what this stuff will do to your tires before leaving them in for hours. Had I checked on these every hour, I might have gotten them soft without ruining them. But what the heck, they were no good to start with anyway.

Joe


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL @ Joe.... don't ask me how I know what happens to old hard rubber tires when you soak them in PineSol ! Also of note, just don't wipe off the goop with something, WASH off the Goop(with warm water) to stop any further melting of the tires !
But a word of advice, use the Orange Goop- not the Regular...it's a little less powerful and smells good too


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I have some orange hand cleaner I will have to try this. We have used WD- 40 since we were kids. Just spray some in a paper towel & rub it in. Let them dry off a bit and they are stickier than ever. I do not use this on silicones tho. I used the silicone tire dressing for those. I think it's called "Black Magic". I have to get some of that stuff too since I just picked up some Gum Drops the other day. And they are like glue I had to tighten the rivet on one of my favorite cars because of them.


----------

